# Color question



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

For registration purposes... what color is Danny? He's not a Gold/White as his sire Murphy is Gold/white and Waaaaay lighter than this baby.

He seems to have 4 different colors going on....red, brown, white and gray and a dorsal stripe :scratch:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I would say gold with beige under tone and white belt.....
That is how we put it on two of our kids last year. :thumb:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

IDK? But he sure is pretty!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh Liz... he's beautiful!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

brown and white to me Liz -- simple and he will probably grow out to just a brown color


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I was thinking that once he starts to grow that baby hair out that he'd end up changing color..... I do think he is a beautiful colored boy and my first here with color, Now...this is one of the many reasons why I love Black and White goats, no questions on color or pattern with them. lol
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:thumb: No problem! He is ver handsome!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I personally think he is going to lighten up to a gold. I've seen this with numerous kids. I have one buck especially that throws this darker brownish coat on his kids that look just like your buckling...and all of those have turned into golds. :shrug: Being that his sire is gold...i'm going to guess the buckling will look gold as he sheds out his baby coat. But if you don't think so...i'd go with tan and white. :thumb:


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

I would call him "brown with random white; broken belt; white poll". His color will change. Faith (Murphy's dam) is listed as "gold with a light dorsal stripe" on her registration paper. She is brownish red with a dark dorsal stripe now.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's one wether I wanted to show the color change in him from days old to after he shed off his baby coat...and then as a 7ish month old...he looks about the same color as your buck in the baby pic. Though harder to see with so much white. And sorry...him in his winter woolies kinda hard to see...but he is no doubt...gold as a coming yearling.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I think I'll go with Brown with random white...Kylee...that boy sure did change color! Very drastic.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He sure did. He was actually reserved before weaning and when the gal came to pick him up...didn't believe it was the same goat! :laugh: Had to get out the baby pictures and compare markings to convince her and ultimately she picked out a different kid because she wanted more of a "tri-color".


----------

